# Kit Question



## Calvin1509 (8 Dec 2006)

I am fairly new to the reserves and was told by some people that I could order the velcro nametags and a different beret than what I was issued (one with the fabric band, instead of the leather band). I was told that I can order these online. Does anyone know the site where these are available? Thanks.


----------



## old man neri (8 Dec 2006)

www.logistikunicorp.com

You can probably find a beret there, not sure if it is the one your looking for. I don't think you can do name tags there.


----------



## aesop081 (8 Dec 2006)

old man neri said:
			
		

> www.logistikunicorp.com
> 
> You can probably find a beret there, not sure if it is the one your looking for. I don't think you can do name tags there.



name tags are ordered through your unit.  As far as the logistik unicorp site goes, do a search but IIRC from a previous thread, you will not be able to use it until you have a year done in the reserves.


----------



## Douke (8 Dec 2006)

Nametags : http://www.cpgear.com/default.asp?mn=1.19.56&f=bp&pcat=15.

For the beret, I suggest you visit closest regular armoured unit kitshop, so that you can try them before buying, sometimes size is not the same as on the issued leather band berets.

**Edit : just pointing out that to my knowledge, Logistik Unicorp berets are leather band.**

Douke


----------



## aesop081 (8 Dec 2006)

Douke said:
			
		

> Nametags : http://www.cpgear.com/default.asp?mn=1.19.56&f=bp&pcat=15.



Dont waste your money....go to your unit suply section or Orderly room and get some FREE ones ordered


----------



## steveyb4342 (8 Dec 2006)

Hi, im going to ask a stupid civilian {just sent my application to reserves today! ;D} question. What is the difference between a leather band and a fabric band beret? Do they look different? Sorry for the dumb question im just curious.

                                                                 Steve


----------



## Big Foot (8 Dec 2006)

Cloth band is more comfortable and the beret is smaller so that, when properly formed, it doesn't hang down over half your ear.


----------



## armyvern (8 Dec 2006)

I've got a beret with a leather band. It's comfortable, and doesn't hang down over my ear. So I guess the answer to your question is... 

the difference is personal preference.


----------



## mysteriousmind (8 Dec 2006)

I have used my leather ban Beret since 1999 and have sewed on my CIC badge....

I definitely need a cloth one...have my Beret crawling over my ear is...kind of annoying.

Quick question..since I like to keep my old stuff....if I remove my old trade CIC badge.. Will having an older more worn Beret be well seen or should I start with a new one...

(Am I clear enough???)

And were can I get a cloth one?


----------



## armyvern (8 Dec 2006)

mysteriousmind said:
			
		

> Quick question..since I like to keep my old stuff....if I remove my old trade CIC badge.. Will having an older more worn Beret be well seen or should I start with a new one...
> (Am I clear enough???)


Clear enough. Yes the fade is usually noticeable, so unless your new trade badge either covers it, or is the same shape/style, you may have to replace your beret.


			
				mysteriousmind said:
			
		

> And were can I get a cloth one?


Canex or a kit-shop.....not Clothing Stores.

Vern


----------



## mysteriousmind (8 Dec 2006)

The Librarian

As always you are very usefull and you are giving clear answer's


----------



## Armymedic (8 Dec 2006)

A cloth banded beret, you can launder and the band does not shrink.


----------



## Shamrock (8 Dec 2006)

Can handwash and wring a leather banded one, slap it on and have it dry plenty quick.


----------



## Bomber (9 Dec 2006)

Ask for assistance at clothing stores, there are two models of beret kicking around, the ones form Logistic hang to the floor, the older models, from a different company, that had the contract before Logistic, are almost carbon copies of the cloth band berets, but witha  leather band.

Easy way to check is just ignore any beret labelled Logistic.


----------



## BDTyre (16 Jan 2007)

What accounts for the striking colour differences in the standard land forces "green" beret.  I've seen some that are distinctly green; others, like mine are almost a very dark green-blue.  And others are somewhere in between.

Different washing/handling, or different batches out of LU?


----------



## George Wallace (16 Jan 2007)

Pte (R) B said:
			
		

> What accounts for the striking colour differences in the standard land forces "green" beret.  I've seen some that are distinctly green; others, like mine are almost a very dark green-blue.  And others are somewhere in between.
> 
> Different washing/handling, or different batches out of LU?



I wonder why you would ask a silly question and then answer it?


----------



## armyvern (16 Jan 2007)

Pte (R) B said:
			
		

> What accounts for the striking colour differences in the standard land forces "green" beret.  I've seen some that are distinctly green; others, like mine are almost a very dark green-blue.  And others are somewhere in between.
> 
> Different washing/handling, or different batches out of LU?



Actually, we call for fadeable material in the contract!! No, but seriously, that way, we can tell from a distance who's got TI (that's Time-In).  >


----------



## BDTyre (16 Jan 2007)

A guy in my section has been in only a few months but is using his cadet beret he's had for the past seven years.  It is thread-bare and looks to be paper thin.


----------



## armyvern (16 Jan 2007)

Pte (R) B said:
			
		

> It is thread-bare and looks to be paper thin.



That then would signify his lack of TI, and the fact that because he gets paid to wear that beret now...it's time to fork out the big bucks for a new one.  ;D


----------



## mysteriousmind (16 Jan 2007)

Like I said in a previous post, as much as I love my actual berret...ill wear the new one to start all over again!


----------



## Gunner98 (16 Jan 2007)

Colours, aging and longetivity will depend on the varying quality of berets such as Belgique, Parkhurst, DND-Issue.  Much like the quality of the soldier and his appearance, it sometimes becomes apparent upon first glance.


----------



## NL_engineer (16 Jan 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> Actually, we call for fadeable material in the contract!! No, but seriously, that way, we can tell from a distance who's got TI (that's Time-In).  >



How can you do that, when I keep getting told to get a new one  ;D


----------



## George Wallace (16 Jan 2007)

Well we could mention the fact that is the light reflecting off the beret at various different angles causing it to refract at different wavelengths causing distortion to the visual spectrum thus confusing the brain when the eye translates the image into neuron impulses and causing one to actually think that they are seeing a colour that in fact they are not due to the intiricate ways that the brain works.


----------



## Sig_Des (16 Jan 2007)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Well we could mention the fact that is the light reflecting off the beret at various different angles causing it to refract at different wavelengths causing distortion to the visual spectrum thus confusing the brain when the eye translates the image into neuron impulses and causing one to actually think that they are seeing a colour that in fact they are not due to the intiricate ways that the brain works.



And what did your first RSM say to your scientific response when he asked you why your beret was so faded, George?  ;D


----------



## geo (16 Jan 2007)

Hmph...
You can replace your beret every year.... or every six months if you really want to.
Logistek unicorp allows you to order two each year - no reason to have crap hats.

I keep my berets on a two year cycle.  This year's garrison beret becomes next year's field beret AND Last year's field beret gets retired!

For someone to be going round with a seven year old beret that is worn down to the cord - young man needs some talking to.


----------



## geo (16 Jan 2007)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> And what did your first RSM say to your scientific response when he asked you why your beret was so faded, George?  ;D



Prolly say "you've gotta be drunk OR I've gotta be drunk - cause I can't figure out a single word of what you have said"


----------



## mysteriousmind (16 Jan 2007)

Geo...

I undestand the guy attachement to his berret...I personnaly love my old things.  and in the cadet life...some time its hard to get new stuff because the CIC tend to priorise the new cadet...always sating...hey you can live with it a little longer....


----------



## geo (16 Jan 2007)

Old berets look "ratty"
they have lost their colour and for the most part, they stink of sweat, bug juice and who knows what else.  Given that everyone can get two new berets each year, it is not much to ask for - replace the darned old smelly rat you've got perched on your head


----------



## PAT-Platoon (16 Jan 2007)

old man neri said:
			
		

> www.logistikunicorp.com
> 
> You can probably find a beret there, not sure if it is the one your looking for. I don't think you can do name tags there.



Question regarding this website, it says I am not eligible to use the logistik service. Is this because I have not finished BMQ and am not an "official" member of the CF or?

As well, what exactly do they sell there? What is "non-operational clothing"?


----------



## armyvern (16 Jan 2007)

PAT-Platoon said:
			
		

> Question regarding this website, it says I am not eligible to use the logistik service. Is this because I have not finished BMQ and am not an "official" member of the CF or?
> 
> As well, what exactly do they sell there? What is "non-operational clothing"?



Correct, if you have less than one year of service your account should not be active as you would still visit Clothing Stores for exchanges.

A search of this site will pull up many more details of this for you.


----------



## Matt_Fisher (16 Jan 2007)

cdnaviator said:
			
		

> Dont waste your money....go to your unit suply section or Orderly room and get some FREE ones ordered



True, if you want to wait for several months to get your nametapes through the system, or you can spend a little with us and get them within a few days.  Your choice.


----------



## armyvern (16 Jan 2007)

Matt_Fisher said:
			
		

> True, if you want to wait for several months to get your nametapes through the system, or you can spend a little with us and get them within a few days.  Your choice.



Months? Maybe on some bases??? It's 3 weeks for us. Why? Because IAW federal law that says we must use the National Contract, there is a minimum order required. Perhaps small units take a little longer then as they have less people ordering nametapes?

I dunno. Just a thought. But if people are waiting any longer than 30 days (that's the contracted delivery time) at a large Unit...somethings wrong at Clothing Stores...and _*that*_ can be fixed.


----------



## boehm (16 Jan 2007)

30 days would be nice. I've been waiting over a year and a half now. :


----------



## armyvern (16 Jan 2007)

boehm said:
			
		

> 30 days would be nice. I've been waiting over a year and a half now. :



Can you read? If it's been over 30 days...there's a problem, at clothing!! Obviously yours were never ordered!!

If they were ordered...the contractor has 30 days to deliver. Exactly my point, if it's more than 30 days...talk to clothing.

 : : :


----------



## Matt_Fisher (16 Jan 2007)

If it were a perfect world, then we wouldn't have been in business over 23 years supplying troops with that which the system does not.  You're right about the contractual obligations, as I've talked to your former peers at Clothing Stores at 3 ASU in Gagetown, and they rarely have Apparel Trimmings, the company that has the national contract, deliver on time.  Yet when the contract comes up for rebidding, they continue to win, because they bid so ridiculously low that their lack of performance is outweighed by their lowball price and PWGSC awards them the contract.  You get what you pay for I suppose.   :


----------



## Shamrock (16 Jan 2007)

An advantage of CP Gear's name tags is their speedy delivery and the customizability (try getting a nametag through the system that says "Chewbacca").  All my nametags are through CP Gear... but, I find they don't quite fit the velcro tab exactly and now I've got some odd wear in my right armpit.


----------



## boehm (16 Jan 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> Can you read? If it's been over 30 days...there's a problem, at clothing!! Obviously yours were never ordered!!
> 
> If they were ordered...the contractor has 30 days to deliver. Exactly my point, if it's more than 30 days...talk to clothing.
> 
> : : :



I can read quite well. I realize that there is a problem at clothing stores and have repeatedly let my COC and QM know. Just complaining a little that's all.


----------



## armyvern (16 Jan 2007)

Matt_Fisher said:
			
		

> If it were a perfect world, then we wouldn't have been in business over 23 years supplying troops with that which the system does not.  You're right about the contractual obligations, as I've talked to your former peers at Clothing Stores at 3 ASU in Gagetown, and they rarely have Apparel Trimmings, the company that has the national contract, deliver on time.  Yet when the contract comes up for rebidding, they continue to win, because they bid so ridiculously low that their lack of performance is outweighed by their lowball price and PWGSC awards them the contract.  You get what you pay for I suppose.   :



Oh that's good. Considering that my peers (at 3AS*G*) still order the nametapes for me at my present location...and I receive them from them in approx 21 days. Somethings not right here somewhere. Weird eh?


----------



## NL_engineer (16 Jan 2007)

Vern, its just one of Matt's new marketing ploys  ;D.  Next one will be trying to sell the CP gear Tac Vest  :.


----------



## armyvern (16 Jan 2007)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> Vern, its just one of Matt's new marketing ploys  ;D.  Next one will be trying to sell the CP gear Tac Vest  :.



No dude, I'm not saying it doesn't happen, it does. It's just not the norm.

I has been my experience, that when certain nametags did not arrive in our clothing on time, it was usually because a name was left of the list, the fax was sent upside down (so that Apparel Trimmings got a blank sheet) etc etc. When ordered properly, 30 days is the norm.

I do understand however, that Clothing in Gagetown has been overwhelmed in the past, oh, say 6 months or so with mounting TF1-07 and providing simultaneous support to the thousands of CTC students, so I can see how the 'small' jobs of making sure nametags get ordered properly on a regular basis may have been bumped to a lower status by actual operational requirements for deploying personnel for example. 

And edited to add:

During my time at Clothing Gagetown we did use CP Gear quite often for ordering name-tags, of the AR type, when we received less than 30 days notice of a persons deployment; actually we usually got about a weeks notice and in some cases as little as 2 days. In these cases I IORd the tapes from CP Gear, and without fail, I had them before the member deployed.

So if you do need them quick, CP Gear can do that. I can attest to that fact.

Vern


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (16 Jan 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> Months? Maybe on some bases??? It's 3 weeks for us. Why? Because IAW federal law that says we must use the National Contract, there is a minimum order required. Perhaps small units take a little longer then as they have less people ordering nametapes?
> 
> I dunno. Just a thought. But if people are waiting any longer than 30 days (that's the contracted delivery time) at a large Unit...somethings wrong at Clothing Stores...and _*that*_ can be fixed.



Halifax is pretty big by CF standards I think...I ordered some name tapes (CADPAT) in...June 2006.  When I put my CT in, knowing I was doing a DEU change.  Pretty straight forward way, enter you name, Serv #, and style/environment (ie CADPAT, Air Force) and Local into the book.

Nadda.  Zip.  Zilch so far.

When my CT comes thru, I will end up ordering them thru CP Gear, 'cause I don't want to be the numpty improperly dressed when I clear in to my new unit.

Oddly enough, my name tags for DEUs showed up at FLog Clothing stores in August.


----------



## George Wallace (16 Jan 2007)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> Halifax is pretty big by CF standards I think...I ordered some name tapes (CADPAT) in...June 2006.  When I put my CT in, knowing I was doing a DEU change.  Pretty straight forward way, enter you name, Serv #, and style/environment (ie CADPAT, Air Force) and Local into the book.
> 
> Nadda.  Zip.  Zilch so far.




Of course not.  You are Land.  That is what is in the System and on your Clothing Records.  You can not order Air Force nametags.


----------



## armyvern (16 Jan 2007)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> Halifax is pretty big by CF standards I think...I ordered some name tapes (CADPAT) in...June 2006.  When I put my CT in, knowing I was doing a DEU change.  Pretty straight forward way, enter you name, Serv #, and style/environment (ie CADPAT, Air Force) and Local into the book.
> 
> Nadda.  Zip.  Zilch so far.
> 
> ...



And therefore I highly suggest to you that this is a Clothing Stores problem that can be corrected...not a contractor one.


----------



## armyvern (17 Jan 2007)

Here's a BIG suggestion for all the Sup Techs out there on how to fix problems with deliveries, if they happen to be the fault of the contractor:

Overdue? Send an e-mail (yes it needs to be in writing) to your Base's Procurement Officer (usually the Cust Svcs O). The ProcO, who is the local link up with Public Works (PWGSC) forwards the e-mail to PWGSC. PWGSC grants permission to go out-side of contract.

ie:

Sir,
Company XXXX, Contract #: W8476-XXXXXX/002/PR, has failed to meet required delivery dates IAW it's contractural obligation. Order # XXXX was placed on 15 Dec 06 with an RDD of the max 30 days. As of 15 Jan 07, delivery has not been made. I therefore request approval to purchase the necessary items outside of Fenderal Contract due to the non-compliance of the contracted company. Please advise ASAP.

ProcO forwards to Regional PWGSC, who responds in writing; he sends it back to me. One can now go to CPGear, or wherever to buy what they need. Legally and on-time.

I've done it.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (17 Jan 2007)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Of course not.  You are Land.  That is what is in the System and on your Clothing Records.  You can not order Air Force nametags.



Thats not what they told me at Base Clothing Halifax...and...they already gave me my DEU Air Force ones.  I am serious, all I had to do was put my name on a list of paper...they just order whats there.

I asked the Cpl at the counter and he said "we aren't so worried that people are goin' to actually abuse this and collect name tags type of thing..."

How it happened?  I had applied for my CT...thought I would stop by to see how long it would take once I CTd to the AF name tapes.  Cpl Bloggin told me to order them now, that way I will have them when I switch.

So I ordered CADPAT and DEU.  August, they called me at work and told me my DEU tags were there for pickup...


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (17 Jan 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> And therefore I highly suggest to you that this is a Clothing Stores problem that can be corrected...not a contractor one.



Roger that.  I called or dropped in once or twice a month before haulin' myself up here to St-Cold-Jean.  They always told me "no Sarge, we ordered them, they didn't show up this time" type thing.  

On my list for this week?  "Call FLog ref name tags".

If they do show up, Jane and Joe Taxpayer have already paid for them, I will take em and just get them on my way thru to clear in.

If not...I will be ordering them via CP Gear.  I did that for HLs, they had them delivered to here in St-Jean on a Thursday, I believe.  I had placed the order Monday of that week.  She was happy, and thinks it was well worth the $$$$.  If she hadn't off, she would be "nameless" here in St-Jean (which..is not always a BAD thing up here).  

 ;D


----------



## Gunner98 (17 Jan 2007)

I had hoped that this would be quite an interesting thread - Shamrock now knows he can get more Chewbacca nametags if he has a friend go to Halifax Clothing stores.  I am sure there is other worthwhile info but I keep getting distracted by all of CP Gear advertisements.  Does this thread have a sponsor or am I missing other important issues here?


----------



## armyvern (17 Jan 2007)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> Roger that.  I called or dropped in once or twice a month before haulin' myself up here to St-Cold-Jean.  They always told me "no Sarge, we ordered them, they didn't show up this time" type thing.



Here's a suggestion for them then, if that is the case:

http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/54330/post-512339.html#msg512339

And then guess what? Next time contracts are due to be awarded PWGSC has an actual record of those which consistantly fail to meet their obligations and delivery dates. Funny how that works.


----------



## 17thRecceSgt (17 Jan 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> Here's a suggestion for them then, if that is the case:
> 
> http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/54330/post-512339.html#msg512339
> 
> And then guess what? Next time contracts are due to be awarded PWGSC has an actual record of those which consistantly fail to meet their obligations and delivery dates. Funny how that works.



+1.  I will have the memorized on the drive home when I get my posting msg.

Can I tell them "The Librarian sent me"?

 ;D

What I did assume out of the whole thing was...the CADPAT stuff and DEU stuff is NOT done by the same company.


----------



## George Wallace (17 Jan 2007)

There is another factor that is being overlooked:

You have ordered your Name Tags; they have come in; and someone else with the same name has picked them up.

I know that in Clothing Stores in 101 (Ottawa) they are stuck on the wall, and if you see your name, you can take them.  Whether that is the method they use to distribute them, or that they are extras that people have failed to pick up over an extended period of time, is another question.  

In some cases, the delay is attributed to the 'chain' of events.  You order your Name Tags in your Section/Troop/Platoon/etc. and all the names a compiled and sent to the OR, where they are again compiled and sent to the ROR, where they are compiled once again before going to the RQ, who sends the list the Base, who then compile a list for the Base.  It may take several weeks before the name is submitted to a contractor.  Then the process has to be reversed for dispersing the name tags and yours may land up in another Unit.   :'(

DEU plastic Name Tags shouldn't be a problem, as they are usually Local Purchase, are they not?  If not, most Kit Shops can run them off 'on the spot' if they are feeling nice that day.  In Petawawa, a quick trip to Petawawa Trophy will do the job.


----------



## geo (17 Jan 2007)

Dunno about all but, in the last 15 some odd years, have never had a problem with things like name tags, ID disks and most other pieces of kit.  Having shuttled between Valcatraz & Montreal (both large bases) that may have contributed to the speedy service BUT, the system is there and it works...


----------



## mysteriousmind (17 Jan 2007)

you guys want a proof that the systems work?


LOL I just got a call from the clothing section in Valcartier telling me I have some cadpat names up there...

On silly thing... My papers for te reserve arent signed....LMAO

I find this very amusing....

But I vaguely remember that I had ordered some about over a year ago while I was still cic and had not start my transfer procedure...


----------



## armyvern (17 Jan 2007)

So where have you been for the past year? Still in the CIC?


----------



## mysteriousmind (17 Jan 2007)

yeppers

I ended my CIC contract in september to be on suplemental reserve....(not sure of the term in english) and was on volontary service since then.


----------



## Gunner98 (17 Jan 2007)

George:  "In Petawawa, a quick trip to Petawawa Trophy will do the job."  It will be a really quick trip to Petawawa Trophy because their sign is down and their shop is currently empty.  Perhaps Cirella Trophy would be better if you are in Petawawa.  Petawawa Trophy and Pembroke Trophy are now owned by Goldstream Jewelers are relocating.


----------



## George Wallace (17 Jan 2007)

That is news.  I wonder what happened.  Kelly used to be my neighbour.


----------



## Gunner98 (17 Jan 2007)

According to the lady I spoke with at Goldstream, the two trophy shops required some assistance and by merging under new management, under one roof they will have that.


----------



## Matt_Fisher (17 Jan 2007)

NL_engineer said:
			
		

> Vern, its just one of Matt's new marketing ploys  ;D.  Next one will be trying to sell the CP gear Tac Vest  :.



Actually, it's part of my grand master plan.   ;D  Our current modular tac-vest has been discontinued and will be replaced in the near future by the MoFOCR (Modular Fighting Order Carrier Rig).  Stay tuned to the website and here @ Army.ca in the coming week for details.


----------



## TN2IC (17 Jan 2007)

I got Bloggins name tags.... most people don't notice.. hehehe


----------



## Sig_Des (17 Jan 2007)

Mud Recce Man said:
			
		

> I was thinking today...if I can find someone with a sense of humour here to join me, I am going to get SLACK and IDLE nametags made up and go visit our CSM (old school RCR type).  I bumped into an old buddy of mine who would do it (he is RCR too) but they are sending him to learn how to fall out of/jump from planes...



Heh, I had a couple of instructors on my basic pull the SLACK and IDLE...loved it. I heard about a bunch of guys on a 3's course who all got SH*TPUMP


----------



## Shamrock (17 Jan 2007)

Matt_Fisher said:
			
		

> MoFOCR (Modular Fighting Order Carrier Rig).



Someone is having too much fun with acronyms.


----------



## Gunner98 (18 Jan 2007)

Sig_Des said:
			
		

> Heh, I had a couple of instructors on my basic pull the SLACK and IDLE...loved it. I heard about a bunch of guys on a 3's course who all got SH*TPUMP



Sig Des:
My favorite memory is of a BOTC II parade at CMR when two gents appeared side by side with name tag's on their DEU with the name 'Wong'.  One gent was Asian, the other obviously not.  When the Reviewing Party stopped to chat with Mutt and Jeff, one of SMs commented on the oddity that they both had the same last name.  The non-Asian fellow said, "Oh my God, I must have put on the 'Wong' name tag." The Reviewing Party continued on its way without another word as the OCdts nearby (of which I was one) broke into snickers and guffaws.  The wise guy paid for the remark dearly later in the day.


----------



## armyvern (18 Jan 2007)

Well,

On one of my courses we all mounted our accoutrements in an ooposite manner than usual. Name tags and Command badges went on the left, medals on the right.

Upon inspection, they are looking us up and down, retreating to consult with each other, coming back to check us out again. Looking down at their own chests, looking back to ours. Eventually the inspection ended and they went on their way.

Back in the syndicate room afterwards our instructor asked what we did to them. He says they know something was wrong with us...they just could not figure out exactly what it was.  >


----------



## gaspasser (18 Jan 2007)

;D
Priceless!
A young lad on my last course had a nametag made whilst on BMQ. "PECKER-CHECKER"
He never once dared to wear it on inspection...


----------



## Gunner98 (18 Jan 2007)

Good one Librarian - the old mirror effect it happens to just about every one at some point during their career.  

My uncle who retired in the 70s after 28 years in uniform had some fun with his boss during his final days in uniform.  Every morning he would report to his OC and smartly salute him with his left hand (which in the Regs is legal as long as your right arm is in a sling or cast).  After about a week the OC said alright smart guy I know you are playing with my brain but what it is I can't put my finger on it.  The next day my uncle reported and smartly saluted with his right hand and he saw his OC's face go red, then a big grin spread across his face and he said (fill in your own multi-syllable expletive.)


----------



## 211RadOp (18 Jan 2007)

The Librarian said:
			
		

> Well,
> 
> On one of my courses we all mounted our accoutrements in an ooposite manner than usual. Name tags and Command badges went on the left, medals on the right.



On one of my postings, our Major showed up at work, in 3B, with his ribbons and name tag reversed. When I informed him of this (I was a youngish Cpl at the time), he said that he was right and I was wrong. Well, minutes after the HQ CO's O Gp, I saw him and all was correct finally. Wanted to say I told you so, but I held my tongue.


----------



## Danjanou (18 Jan 2007)

Ah fun with nametags. Having the rather common surname Smith, naturally I received my name tags almost immediately after I joined up and naturally they gave me an ample supply. I probably received the entire Smith Combat nametag allotment for Western Canada for 1977. Eventually I ran out of things to sew them on.

Of course being on GMT (the old BMQ) then I decided to share the wealth with my platoon as not all had received their tags yet. One busy night with needle and thread a whole platoon of Smiths awaiting the WO’s morning inspection. He never noticed, which considering he’s never been issued a sense of humour was probably good for our careers.


----------



## Journeyman (18 Jan 2007)

We had a complete course get their nametags in Russian (Cyrillic) once. The Crse O just muttered something about this generation "all being commies." 

 - - the things that are amusing when you're on course.


----------

